# If you could have written any book?



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

If you could have written any book, script, play, t.v series or movie or song what would it be and why? I personally have one t.v series and one novel. The novel would be, Death Note, which is a japanese novel. I think the author was pure genius with his story where you end up wanting the bad guy to win over good, which sort of shows how good he is at writing. The book is super fast paced with twists and turns at the middle of every chapter. It is a brilliant story. The T.V series would be Babylon 5, why? Because it is a clever story and a feel good story. I don't write many feel good stories and I think the story has good messages, great characters and amazing plot. So what would you have written if you could have?


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a fantastic question, and one that makes me philosophize every time I'm asked it, as I have a tonne of books I could list depending on the day of the week.

My "cliché" answer would be _The Lord of the Rings_, but then that's the book that every fantasy writer wishes he'd written.

If I give it some real thought, I'd love to have been the brains behind _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ or _Animal Farm_, the latter because it's been my favourite book for many, many years (a simple enough reason). I love _Alice_ for the brilliance of its quirkiness. I love the oddball randomness of everything, and yet I always feel as if things are under control, that the story isn't just spinning away from the reader or author as he wrote it.

I love poetry as well, and I'd love to have _The Faerie Queene_ to my name. While I wouldn't say this is the best poem in English, I would echo my sentiments regarding _Alice_ above, that this is a story filled with the unexpected and random. For some reason, when an author pulls such a thing off, it really appeals to me.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Movie script: Really hard to pick just one. Either _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ or _The Breakfast Club_, both written by John Hughes. Or _Say Anything_ or _Almost Famous_ by Cameron Crowe.

Novel: Peter Farrelly's THE COMEDY WRITER or Carl Hiaasen's SKINNY DIP.


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

Sacrilege!  I only want to write my own books!

(Susan Elizabeth Phillips. Ain't She Sweet.)

Teresa


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

In my wildest dreams (and I'm not poet to put it mildly, so it is wild dreams) I would have written _A Man's a Man_.


----------



## spex.kowalski (May 10, 2011)

The Moviegoer by Walker Percy.  To me, this is the perfect novel.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

Lonesome Dove - so clever and well written, both the novel and the movie.  Western's aren't a big trend at the moment, but I might still try my hand one day.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I wish I'd written the Lord of the Rings.  I'm not a fantasy writer though.  I think that I don't write fantasy because of the brilliance of Tolkien's work.  I don't believe that I can do it better than he already has.


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

I would have written Angela's Ashes and The Green Mile!  And Forrest Gump.
Mike Cyra


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, if I were going to be mercenary about it, I'd pick one of the Harry Potter books, which should make me an instant millionaire. 

If just for the satisfaction of having written it, I might pick Roger Zelazny's _Lord of Light_, both due to his wonderful word-smithing as well as the story itself and how it incorporates Hindu/Buddhist mysticism so cleverly.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

The Big Labowski (spelling!) would have been a good to write. I wish I could write a character as good as "The Dude"


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

BIRDS WITHOUT WINGS by Louis de Bernieres.

A masterpiece. I can't even read it anymore, it's too beautiful. Every time I do, my brain turns to gunk and I can't write anything for weeks. Passages in it are so stunning that you will gasp.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

What a fun question, and it makes me laugh, because whenever I read a truly great book, I feel all energized to go out and . . . write that book!  

I read all seven Harry Potter books out loud to my boys, and I kept thinking, wow, I'd love to write something Harry Potter-ish.  Yeah, me and the whole world.  I'm sure editors and agents are still cringing about all the Wizard-related submissions they've gotten over the Harry Potter years.

Now I'm reading THE HELP and having the same reaction--wow, how neat would it be to write this kind of dialogue in this sort of setting with this sort of plotline.

Apparently I'm not at the top of the original thinkers list.  

Julia


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I would give ANYTHING to write an episode of Doctor Who or to write for the Torchwood series.  Back in the day, it would have been Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

The Road, by Cormac McCarthy.  Or The Cage, by Audrey Schulman.  Or Into the Forest, by Jean Hegland.  These authors have a subtlety that I envy.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great question and I have so many answers...so many good books etc to choose from. There are three books that I read one right after the other that really sparked my interest in reading. Before these books, I didn't read much, after these books, I couldn't stop reading. 

The Great Gatsby
1984
To Kill A Mockingbird

I secretly wish I could have written Seinfeld only because I can't write funny. I'm just not funny and when I try, it's not funny, so that is something I wish I could do.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

"You Know When the Men Are Gone" by Siobhan Fallon.  It's like she peeked into my world and wrote what I only wish I could have written.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I would have been extremely proud to have written either *The Princess Bride* (Goldman) or *The Last Unicorn* (Beagle).


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it would have been a lot of _fun_ to have, like, written the script for "Valley Girl."


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it would have been awesome if I wrote Harry Potter. 

And I would have also loved to write the TV Series Dawson's Creek or Ghost Whisperer. Those shows are full of great writing.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Dracula


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I would have written 'The Alchemist' (the one by Paulo Coelho). It's so simply written, but has so many layers. Yes, I'd love to have written a book like that.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

It would have to be Remains of the Day by Kazuo Ishiguro.

It is such a perfect novel with wonderful characters.  I would rest happy if I could write anything near that perfect.

Mike


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

> Dracula


I have downloaded that from the kindle free top 100. It looks like a great read.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish I had written Archangel (Gerald Seymour) - its such a satisfying espionage thriller. I love it.

As far as TV is concerned, I'd love to be involved in Coronation Street (UK ITV) - not that I've ever written a script in my life, but I can dream can't I....


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

spex.kowalski said:


> The Moviegoer by Walker Percy. To me, this is the perfect novel.


It's a great book. And, I think, a first book. And I don't think he did anything else that came close to it.

My own choice would be ON THE ROAD, although I wouldn't want to die of drink, a la Kerouac.


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

Great questions and thread.  

I'm now thinking of a few, but I'll go with the first to jump into my head: Neuromancer

Chris


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Harry Potter*

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

ChrisHoward said:


> Great questions and thread.
> 
> I'm now thinking of a few, but I'll go with the first to jump into my head: Neuromancer
> 
> Chris


I agree over that one as it sparked a whole new genre of cyberpunk and had such a big influence.

I'd like to have written Harry Potter from the money point of view, but don't feel that they are great literature or a standout book where I would want to be remembered for the writing.

Mike


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Jurassic Park. Brilliant premise. Who doesn't think dinosaurs are cool?


----------



## grahampowell (Feb 10, 2011)

ChrisHoward said:


> I'm now thinking of a few, but I'll go with the first to jump into my head: Neuromancer


NEUROMANCER is a great book, very original. The books I wish I had written would be either THE BIG SLEEP or THE LONG GOODBYE by Raymond Chandler, or The Prydain Chronicles by Lloyd Alexander. I read the Prydain books about 30 years ago and can still remember passages whole.

Graham


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I would give ANYTHING to write an episode of Doctor Who or to write for the Torchwood series.


This!
I'm late to the Doctor Who party, but I have fallen totally in love with this series and wish I had written a lot of it.

A book I wish I'd written?
Pretty much anything Christopher Moore has published.
Mostly, _Lamb..._


----------



## cpink (Jun 6, 2011)

A very good question -- my thoughts on this have changed massively over the years. Not necessarily evolved, just become...different, and I'm not even sure I like how. I'll explain: before I started writing books myself, I can vividly remember wishing I'd written certain books, but since I've been a writer I rarely wish I had. The reason? Well, you didn't ask, but I'm going to tell you anyway: it makes me feel a bit perverse, like I'm ripping the work off just by thinking about it. Make sense? Probably not, but there it is.

That said...

...I was -- and am, who am I kidding? -- obsessed with _The Beach_. Considering how young Alex Garland was when he wrote that book, I believe it to be pretty remarkable. So in many ways you could say I wish I had written it.

I've actually written a blog post about my _The Beach _love on my blog. I won't post the link here, but if anyone's interested you can always drop a line here.

Have a good one!

Chris


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Cheryl Bradshaw said:


> Lonesome Dove - so clever and well written, both the novel and the movie. Western's aren't a big trend at the moment, but I might still try my hand one day.


Same here! I've never written a western, and have barely read any, but I LOVED this novel, and thought the mini-series was excellent as well.


----------



## wonderfulray (May 5, 2011)

I find myself thinking that all the time when reading books. The feeling has lasted only with a few, and as I look at it now there's quite a variety:
So the Wind Won't Blow It All Away by Richard Brautigan.
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter Thompson.
UBIK by Philip K. Dick.
Mother Night by Kurt Vonnegut.
Light in August by William Faulkner.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

The Bible. For the royalties.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Harry Potter...lol. As if that's not a cliche answer. I really, really wish I would have thought of it though. I'm seriously jealous. Lol.


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

To Kill A Mockingbird.  Hard to find anything wrong with the story, the writing, anything. The most nearly perfect book I've ever read.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Without question, for me it would be _A Game of Thrones_.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

An Instance of the Fingerpost (Iain Pears). One of the most clever, intelligent mysteries I've ever read. In fact, it's one of the best stories I've ever read, full stop.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

If I could use Dollhouse technology, I would just channel Joss Whedon.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

There are a lot of them, but if I had to pick just one, it would be Don Robertson's MYSTICAL UNION, which is (I think so, anyway) a lovely and heartbreaking portrait of marriage, life and death in a small town.  Beautiful book, too little known, and sadly out of print.  Well worth a trip to the library.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Book - Misery, Movie - Training Day, Song -  Stairway to Heaven. I actually have loads of others, but had to make a choice!


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Book(s) The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings. Lord of the Flies.

Movies(s) Jaws, Lawrence of Arabia.

Actually, it's almost impossible to pick one. I rather like Andre Jute's answer


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

One of my long-time favourites is The Stand by Stephen King. More recently, Zafron's Shadow of the Wind and Child 44 (Tom Rob Smith), I thought were very impressive. So I would have been happy to lend my name to any of those.

But because I tend to write hard-edged thrillers in the Grisham/Coben style, their leading examples - the Client or Tell No One - I'd have been pleased to lend my name to. But of course the trick with any writer is to see a prime example like that and say, 'Okay. Let's see if I can go one better than that.' I would hope I've managed that on some of my books.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Victoria J said:


> An Instance of the Fingerpost (Iain Pears). One of the most clever, intelligent mysteries I've ever read. In fact, it's one of the best stories I've ever read, full stop.


I'm a fan of Iain Pears too, and you're right, he's clever and intelligent, worth rereading, which is a pretty stiff test. Do you know the work of Reginald Hill, especially his Dalziel and Pascoe books? Very different characters and settings, but the same enlightened and erudite wit.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish I had written the screenplay for "First Wives' Club", "When Harry Met Sally" and "You've Got Mail".  For TV, I wish I written for "Will & Grace".  I love that kind of humor.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Although there are many, many books that I absolutely love, there are not many that give me that give me that "Oh I WISH I'd written this" feeling.  I'm usually content to enjoy a book as a reader, not a writer.

But recently I read Kelly Link's "Pretty Monsters" collection of short stories.  I really wish I could write like that! They are not flawless - she's a bit too self consciously clever for me - but she has a way of taking the classic fairy tale and fantasy characters and making them real in such a surprising, fresh way.  It makes you experience the magic and strangeness in a way I have not felt since I first started reading fantasy.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is "Gone With The Wind".  One book and we're still talking about it, even here on the boards.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

John Adams by McCullough.  I am about 70% through it and its fascinating.  It must be so interesting digging through all that history and so satisfying to turn it into an easy to read  (ie, not dry) story..


----------



## Numi Ash (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a fun question.

Book: I have to say Catcher in the Rye--purely for its influence--I actually don't enjoy reading it.  Maybe for sheer beauty of the writing: Lolita or The God of Small Things or Beloved.  But now I'm thinking of Slaughterhouse Five because that book is stunning in every way.
TV Series: Arrested Development
Movie: American Beauty
Song: "Sweet Jane" by The Velvet Underground or "Lost in the Flood" by The Boss


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I would have loved to written 'Extremely loud and incredibly close' by Jonathan Safran Foer. This really blew me away. The writing was really beautiful and the 'voice' of the novel was stunning. An amazing piece of work i think.


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish I could have written Harry Potter. It was an incredible series that redefined the cliches of fantasy.


----------



## Jordan Parkes (Jul 16, 2011)

I would have written Stranger In A Strange Land by Robert Heinlein. I simply love this novel.
A literary classic of science fiction pre-star wars generation (not that there is anything wrong with star wars.)


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd have to say put me down for Stephen Covey's "7 Habits of Highly Effective People" and his whole series.  I've never been much of a fiction reader, but self-help and business books are my style.  I don't have a PhD, but I do have a great deal of experience in a booming industry and I hope to follow in Stephen Covey's footsteps!


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Gormenghast - Mervyn Peake, or American Gods by Neil Gaiman, or Neuromancer... or Good Omens by Pratchett and Gaiman. I'm gonna stop there as I'm having more and more pop into my brain now   . 

For TV I'd have join in on the Dr Who / Tourchwood (but pre USA Tourchwood, I'm not convinced by the new ones yet).


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

The Easy Reader series, _Fun with Dick and Jane_. What action! Run, run, run.

Reading those words clicked on the lightbulb that flashed, "I can read."

Wish I could give that precious gift to every child.

Meb


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Vagueness said:


> Gormenghast - Mervyn Peake, or American Gods by Neil Gaiman, or Neuromancer... or Good Omens by Pratchett and Gaiman. I'm gonna stop there as I'm having more and more pop into my brain now  .
> 
> For TV I'd have join in on the Dr Who / Tourchwood (but pre USA Tourchwood, I'm not convinced by the new ones yet).


Gormenghast! Except that whoever writes Gormenghast or its equivalent would have to assume a very peculiar mind-space to be able to write like that.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Possession by A.S. Byatt. Hands down.


----------



## William F (Jul 31, 2011)

If I could choose a book to have written it would have to be Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep by Phillip K Dick.  Although The Man in the High Castle runs a close second.
Movie wise I'd like to have written Monty Python and the Holy Grail.  Just genius.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Meb Bryant said:


> The Easy Reader series, _Fun with Dick and Jane_. What action! Run, run, run.
> 
> Reading those words clicked on the lightbulb that flashed, "I can read."
> 
> ...


Hurrah for your generosity and goodwill too, Meb! Your remark lifted my day, and I set aside ten minutes to recall images of my wife reading to our son when he was little.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, Andre. Reading to my son wasn't always a pleasant experience. Being dyslexic, he struggled to overcome the many obstacles thrown at him. I'm extremely proud to say he graduated college in spite of his disabilities and is probably a better human being because of them.

I no longer take reading for granted. Reading is truly a gift.
Meb


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

To Kill a Mockingbird. Definitely. Eternally.


----------



## Patrick Reinken (Aug 4, 2011)

_Empire Falls_. It's had a "drop into their lives" feel that I think is difficult to master, and it's alternately funny, tragic, and touching and poignant.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

_Shadow of the Wind_, by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. I just love this book. Close winner: _If on a Winter's Night a Traveler_, by Italo Calvino, because if I could write THAT book, as technically difficult as it is, I could write anything! (Not that I'd want to write like Umberto Eco, God forbid. I have to at least be intelligible).


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Bridget Jones' Diary
Or, in my wildest dreams, Wuthering Heights.


----------



## insaneangel (Jun 4, 2011)

For the book, Frank Herbert's "Dune". The level of genius that works its way through every element of that novel (the character story, the thematic environmental resonance, the allegory, the history) remains pretty much unsurpassed in the speculative fiction genre. The sequel "Dune Messiah" is equally good (and i often tell people they should read both books back to back as a single work). Unlike a lot of Herbert fans, however, i'm not crazy about any of extended series of followups.

For film, i would love to have written "Network" by Paddy Chayevsky. He was quite possibly the best of the great film storytellers of the 60s and 70s, and got away with things in that film that no other writer would have gotten away with.

For TV, i would give anything to have written the last three seasons of "LOST". (Which is to say, to have written entirely different versions of the last three seasons of "LOST".)


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Bellagirl said:


> _Shadow of the Wind_, by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. I just love this book. Close winner: _If on a Winter's Night a Traveler_, by Italo Calvino, because if I could write THAT book, as technically difficult as it is, I could write anything! (Not that I'd want to write like Umberto Eco, God forbid. I have to at least be intelligible).


I take what you say about Italo Calvino writing technically difficult material, but Zafon and Eco too have technical skills that are worth noting. The way Zafon slides in and out of the ghostly fantasy and the reality of his young narrator is much more difficult to do than it seems once he has achieved it successfully. That sort of time-shift is so difficult to do that once in a review of William Goldman's The Color of Light I made a point of remarking that Goldman shifted gears between the all too real present and the dreamlike past of the narrator's memory _right in the middle of a sentence._ Eco's skill is less obvious but no less elevated, in that integrating such linguistic pyrotechnics and erudition with the forward flow of the story is always difficult. Though I shared a publisher (Secker) with Eco, I can't say I much like reading him, but he is clearly the most important writer on your list. I love reading Zafon for the stunning originality of his stories.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Yes! For a movie- _The Royal Tenenbaums_. Or any Wes Anderson movie. I wish I could write like that!

And a book... I'd love to have the brilliance and wit of Mark Helprin, and write something like _Freddy and Fredericka_.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

Without a doubt, Gone With the Wind.


----------



## K. E. Hawkins (May 17, 2011)

I enjoy books that have imaginative imagery like the Harry Potter series. The author created a world that was magical and fun for children making them so enthusiastic for the books that they stood on line at midnight in several countries. The rags to riches story about the author is also wonderful. She deserved it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I would have given anything to be the writer on the British TV show Torchwood.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Great thread and interesting responses.

It would have been nice to have written for the older Doctor Who series...maybe around the Tom Baker era, for instance. In several episodes the sets and props weren't the greatest, but the storylines were really well done.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I wish I had written every single episode of The Wire


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

_Les Misérables_. Just beautiful.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Les Miserables, good choice!


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Addie said:


> _Les Misérables_. Just beautiful.


I agree. Strangely enough, when I wrote Past Imperfect it had a Les Miserables style plot: a detective at its core obsessed with hunting down a criminal. Except I felt that in today's age a clever criminal could get away with a serious crime (such as murder) for half a lifetime, so the detective ends up the wounded party, rather than the reverse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

One episode  / book for Sherlock and Doctor Who. I love these two and I would gladly write one episode, one book to those. And movie; Screamers (The Second Variety). That's my favorite. Or a new X-Files. I would happily write a conspiracy episode / book or an entire movie into that franchise.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

_Pride and Prejudice_


----------



## Polly Iyer (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystic River. Great layered story.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I am not a writer so I'll base my answer either on my favorite book, A Game of Thrones, or a book that I haven't read but has sold over 150 million copies, The Lord of the Rings.  Because who has read A Game of Thrones and not liked it?  Who wouldn't want to sell 150 million copies of a book?  

This thread prompted me to Wiki the best selling books of all times.  Who knew that Eric Carle's "The Very Hungry Caterpillar" sold 30 million copies?  I believe it.  My kids love that book!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to say a money-maker like Twilight or Harry Potter, but the thing is that it is not just the book...but the book at the right time, with the right agent, and other factors...so simply writing it would not have guaranteed anything.


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Actually, on second thoughts, I'd have loved Dan Brown's sales from The Da Vinci Code - but on a completely different book of my own making so that it gained literary kudos as well


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe The Giving Tree by Shel Silverstein or I wish I would have written Beauty and the Beast....I LOVE that movie!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

_Deliverance_, James Dicky.


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

I always wanted to write a script for an episode of Star Trek, but never got around to it.  Maybe if they ever start a new series I'll give it a shot.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Great question.

For me the scripts would be either Star Trek Enterprise (the absolute best of them in my opinion) or Wonderfalls. Fantastic series, gone too soon. But the dialogue is superb, the wit sparkles, the disenchanted characters still make me laugh, and the entire premise, a prophet who doesn't want to be one and so in the end is simply used as one, is brilliant.

As for the books - I'm a fantasy author through and through, and many have said Lord of the Rings. Great choice, but a little too 1940's for me. I'd take Steven Donaldson's first trilogy of Thamas Covenant instead. Fantastic story, beautiful imagery the man is an artist with a pen, and this was his best. After that he seemed to slip into his dark place a little too far.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't know about books, but I see movies all the time that I think, "Dang, I wish I'd come up with that." Like "Book of Eli." What a great concept.


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

It's an interesting question...
For sheer power, genius, and literary mastery...Knut Hamsun's HUNGER...or Dostoyevsky's THE IDIOT...or Robert Pirsig's ZEN AND THE ART OF MOTORCYCLE MAINTENANCE
But that's 3 books...
And even Alexander Trocchi's CAIN'S BOOK...
But behind each story and each writer there was such a tale of suffering and tragedy (in some cases redeemed, in some cases not...but who could decide that besides the authors)...so you might be tempted to wish you'd have written the book, until the next moment you realise you'd then have had to live the life behind the book. 
(Oh...and Mikhail Bulgakov's THE MASTER AND MARGARITA!)(More genius...more tragedy...)


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Andre Jute said:


> The Bible. For the royalties.


The Bible, because that would mean I was God.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

sarahsbloke said:


> > Quote from: Andre Jute on June 06, 2011, 08:17:42 PM
> > The Bible. For the royalties.
> 
> 
> The Bible, because that would mean I was God.


That Sarah must give you a lot of confidence!


----------



## kaykay543 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Green Mile Steven King

One of the best books I have ever read! 


Kay


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Books: Any of Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes stories. Film : The First Great Train Robbery. TV : Dad's Army.

I know I couldn't improve on them, but it would have been great just being a famous Victorian (and later) author, or just part of the film / TV teams.


----------



## slandon36 (Jan 24, 2012)

The Twilight Series


----------

